# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  χρονικο με τρανζιστορ βοηθεια..

## gourtz

καλησπερα σε ολους... θελω να φτιαξω ενα απλο κυκλωμα με τρανζιστορ χωρις ρελε στο οποιο να περνει εντολη -12 και ναι μου βγαζει -12 για 10 sec περιπου τροφοδοσια +-12 δεν θελω ρελε γτ ενα σημα σε μια πλακετα θα δινω δεν εχει φορτιο....

ειναι για ενα συναγερμο αυτοκινητου οποιος βγαζει ενα σημα - κατα το κλειδωμα το οποιο διαρκει 1 sec περιπου και εγω θελω το κυκλωμα για να το κανω γυρω στα 10 sec καποια βοηθεια?  εχω βρει κυκλωματα με τρανζιστορ πυκνωτη αλλα περνουν + κ βγαζουν +



524-112_simple_delay_circuit_bw.jpg στνη ουσια το κυκλωμα αυτο αλλα αντι στο acc να εχει + κ στην εξοδο του τρανζιστορ + να εχει - θελω

----------


## nestoras

Μήπως παίρνει εντολή "0" V??

To -12 μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργη τροφοδοσία...

Το κύκλωμα που παραθέτεις είναι πολύ "απλοϊκό" και σχεδόν σίγουρα θα σου παρουσιάζει προβλήματα με "κλώτσημα" στο ρελέ στα οριακά σημεία ενεργοποίησης ή απενεργοποίησής του.

Πιο καθαρή "εντολή" μπορείς να πάρεις με έναν μονοσταθή 555 κι επειδή θα μπει σε αυτοκίνητο θα πρέπει να γίνει προσεκτική σχεδίαση για να μην "τριγκάρεται" από το πουθενά!  :Smile:

----------


## katmadas

ε ναι μαλλον 0V ενωει.
+1 για να το κανεις με 555.
Και μεσα στα ορια τροφοδοσιας εισαι και τριγγαρεται με 0βολτ και πιο απλο δεν γινεται.
Βεβαια εγω δεν θα συνδεα κατευθειαν την εισοδο του στην εξοδο που εχεις.

----------


## gourtz

Ναι 0v εννοω.  Η εξοδος του συναγερμου βγαζει 0v κ ειναι απο ρελε κ το σημα που θελω να το δοσω σε πλακετα με 10 δευτερόλεπτα δεν εχει ρελε περβει ενα σημα μονο κ εχει αλλη πλακετα που ελενχει κλειδωμα κτλ

----------


## FILMAN

Ξέχνα το να το κάνεις μόνο με τρανζίστορ γιατί η έξοδος μόνο ψηφιακή δεν θα είναι. Βάλε 555 και ένα N-channel MOSFET στην έξοδο.

----------


## gourtz

τελικα το εκανα με 555 και εβαλα ενα ρελεδακι στην εξοδο...

----------


## klik

Παράθυρα θέλεις να κλείσεις;

----------


## FILMAN

Εσύ από την αρχή δεν ήθελες ρελέ. Τώρα γιατί το χάλασες;

----------


## gourtz

εβαλα ρελε γτ το σημα στην εξοδο θελω να ειναι αρνητικο και το κυκλωμα με το 555 μου βγαζει + . ειναι για παραθυρα σε vag group και πρπεει να κραταει το κλειδωμα καποια δευτερα...

----------


## FILMAN

> εβαλα ρελε γτ το σημα στην εξοδο θελω να ειναι αρνητικο και το κυκλωμα με το 555 μου βγαζει + . ειναι για παραθυρα σε vag group και πρπεει να κραταει το κλειδωμα καποια δευτερα...



Γι' αυτό ακριβώς σου είπα:




> Βάλε 555 *και ένα N-channel MOSFET στην έξοδο.*

----------


## klik

> ...ειναι για παραθυρα σε vag group και πρπεει να κραταει το κλειδωμα καποια δευτερα...



για 1 δευτερόλεπτο χρειάζεται "αρνητικό" παλμό (και όπως είπε ο Φίλιππος, αρκεί ένα κατάλληλο τρανζίστορ στην έξοδο του 555).

----------

